# Adopted a cat, is she pregnant?



## impressmeagain (Dec 16, 2015)

I adopted a stray female cat about 4-5 weeks ago. I brought her to the vet and he noted that her abdomen was slightly enlarged and said it was a possibility she could be pregnant, especially because she was outside around other male tom cats. It was also possible I over fed her since she was very skinny when I found her. 

A couple days went by, and it seemed she was just bloated- her stomach went down. Now, about 4 months later, she's starting to get a belly (again?). She is definitely in heat. I've never had an un-spayed animal where they've gone into heat so I'm totally clueless when it comes to this. Is is possible she could still be pregnant even if she's in heat? I honestly can't tell if her nipples are any bigger than normal. They don't look super pink. I've only known her for a short time so I honestly can't say whether her sleeping and eating habits have changed, as well as affection levels, as I know those are all signs of pregnancy.

She is going to the vet to be rechecked but now I'm freaking out. I don't know if I'm feeding her too much again- I'm going by the recommendations on the bag plus giving a small can of wet a day- or if she's pregnant. If she IS pregnant, then I want to make sure she's getting enough nutrition. If she's not I don't want her to become overweight. Again, hopefully the vet can palpate and ultrasound her to confirm but I'm not sure what to do in the mean time. I chose not to spay her to abort the babies because that's against my morals. 

ANY advice would be much appreciated, and any advice with dealing with her in heat would be great too! Thank you so much!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't know anything about cat pregnancy, but I do know that what they tell you to feed on bags and cans is almost always too much, because they want to sell more food. Your vet can advise you about her weight when she sees her.


----------



## impressmeagain (Dec 16, 2015)

Reading my post I realize I said 4 months later, I meant 4 weeks!!! I've only had her about a month. She is also in her own room and I carry her to my bedroom for a change of scenery because I don't want her getting outside. And, she WILL be getting spayed as soon as I know if she is preggo or not!


----------



## impressmeagain (Dec 16, 2015)

marie73 said:


> I don't know anything about cat pregnancy, but I do know that what they tell you to feed on bags and cans is almost always too much, because they want to sell more food. Your vet can advise you about her weight when she sees her.


They did tell me to go by the bag, but I'll bring up my concerns and ask for their recommendations, or look online or something. Thanks!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My guess is that perhaps she was pregnant when she appeared fatter, but then resorbed the fetus or was having a "false pregnancy", and now she has come back into heat again. I've never had a cat during my breeding days that came into heat _while_ she was pregnant. When your cat is out of heat, then get her spayed, but in the meantime just be very careful that she does not sneak outdoors, as she will go off, call to males, and then she will get pregnant.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Well if she is in heat she is definitely not pregnant but will be very soon if you don't get her spayed, and quick! Females have a way of getting outdoors and she will dissapear for days on end mating with every Tom, Dick and Harry she can find. I'd keep her confined until the spay appointment if it were me. Getting out is dangerous for a cat in most of the world.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Our female cat turned out to be about 5 weeks pregnant when we got her. Her nipples were only just starting to enlarge, her belly was a bit rounded but not huge, and we wouldn't have known for sure if the vet who was re-checking some recent dental surgery didn't take her into the back for ultrasound. It was only when we mentioned her huge appetite that the light bulb went off.
We called the SPCA (where we got her from) and they hastily arranged a spay for two days later.
So, you can get them spayed even when they are pregnant. It's a little riskier, but not so bad if you do it early on.


----------

